# Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?



## EnergyCross (15. September 2011)

*Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

guten abend 


ich hab hier noch einen Be Quiet! Silent Wing USC rumliegen und möcht den gerne noch in mein Gehäuse stopfen 

auf dem unteren bild erkennt ihr wie mein system momentan gekühlt wird. der markierte ist der, der neu dazu soll.
ich bin mir jetzt nur nicht sicher ob ich den  neuen rausblasend oder reinblasend einbauen soll. 
der neue lüfter sitzt - wie auf dem bild - vor dem cpu, also wäre es sinnvoll ihn reinblasend zu montieren, damit der lüfter vom cpu direkt die frische, kühle luft durch den Mugen2 drückt? 
oder stört das den airflow?

alle lüfter (bis auf den am mugen und der 80er) sind Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC. Mugen hat noch den Standart von Scythe und der 80er ist ein älteres modell, ebenfalls von Be Quiet!


----------



## Jamrock (15. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

DIe Zeichnung ist leider sehr ungenau,aber man sieht nichts was wirklich dagegen sprechen sollte. Ich würd nochmal schauen wie die Luft beim Netzteil wirklich geblasen wird. Das sieht nämlich komisch aus 

Am besten schau nochma nachm NT (Luftrichtung kalt/warm) und fertige die zeichnung etwas realistischer an


----------



## meratheus (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

@Jamrock

Muß nicht unbedingt sein. Wenn die PSU so installiert ist, daß der PSU Fan oben zu sehen ist kommt es hin. 

@EnergyCross

Ich gehe mal davon aus daß es der Lüfter mit dem "x" sein soll. Dieser sollte ebenso die erwärmte Luft aus dem System abführen wie der hintere obere Gehäuselüfter. Anders wäre es kontraproduktiv. Als Faustregel gilt: Vorne und Unten im Gehäuse die Lüfter so installieren, daß kühle Luft dem System zugeführt wird. Hinten und oben im Gehäuse die Lüfter so installieren, daß die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse abgeführt wird. Der Gesamtluftdurchsatz aller Lüfter, die die erwärmte Luft aus dem System abführen muß immer höher sein, als der Gesamtluftdurchsatz aller Lüfter, die kühle Luft dem System zuführen.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*



Jamrock schrieb:


> DIe Zeichnung ist leider sehr ungenau,aber man  sieht nichts was wirklich dagegen sprechen sollte. Ich würd nochmal  schauen wie die Luft beim Netzteil wirklich geblasen wird. Das sieht  nämlich komisch aus
> 
> Am besten schau nochma nachm NT (Luftrichtung kalt/warm) und fertige die zeichnung etwas realistischer an


 

ich kapier nicht was daran ungenau sein soll. der lüfter vom netzteil (Be Quiet! Straight Power 580W mit KM) bläst die warme luft direkt nach draußen




meratheus schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus daß es der Lüfter mit dem "x" sein soll.



gut erkannt. steht im anfangspost...



meratheus schrieb:


> Als Faustregel gilt: Vorne und Unten im Gehäuse die Lüfter so installieren, daß kühle Luft dem System zugeführt wird. Hinten und oben im Gehäuse die Lüfter so installieren, daß die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse abgeführt wird.


 
ich bin nicht doof  ist nicht mein erstes system, das ich zusammenbaue. 
ich dachte nur vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll wenn der neue lüfter die frische luft direkt vor den cpu lüfter bläst

am boden hab ich leider keine möglichkeit einen lüfter anzubringen. hab dieses Gehäuse


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Ich hab es vor kurzen so gemacht gehabt wie du es jetzt vorhast und man kann es machen aber bringt keine Vorteile zum rausblasen .

P.s. Hier noch ein Bild meines inneren ist aber nicht mein Bild 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Markus


----------



## Cuddleman (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Hab deine Skizze ein wenig erweitert und komentiert.

Ein bischen Rechnen, Probieren und du hast eine brauchbare Lösung.

Voraussetzung ist ein gutes MB mit ausreichend gut geregelten Lüfteranschlüßen, oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung mit Temperatursensoren. 

z.B. Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - Zalman » Zalman ZM-MFC3 Lüfter-Controller

Da die Gehäusefront, außer in belegten Schächten, komplett Luftdurchlässig ist, trägt das zur Kühlluftversorgung bei, allerdings in passiver Form, genauso wie die nicht verschlossenen anderen Öffnungen.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Voraussetzung ist ein gutes MB mit ausreichend gut geregelten Lüfteranschlüßen, oder eine separate Lüftersteuerung mit Temperatursensoren.



habe ein AsRock P67 Extreme 4, da hab ich aber nur den cpu lüfter angeschlossen ~900rpm
meine 3 120er und der 140er laufen über http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p584707_Scythe-Kaze-Master-KM02-BK-schwarz.html ~500 idle und ~800 last
der 80er am HotSwap läuft mit 5V

*Temperatursensoren hab ich bis jetzt noch keine angeschlossen, da ich ehrlich gesagt keine ahnung habe wo die genau hin sollen damit es sinnvoll ist* 

ansonsten find ich die erweiterung von deiner seite schon sehr gut, danke 
also werd ich den auch ausblasend machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Hm die Sensoren kann man zb am CPU Kühlersockel, auf der Rückseite der Grafikarte, an einer geschützten Stelle im Gehäuse weit oben und ev. auf der Festplatte anbringen. D erLink will irgendwie nicht. Den Lüfter kannst du dir wohl eher ersparen. Bei einem Netzteil wird auf der Lüfterseite immer die Luft angesaugt, man kann es auch leicht sehen. Wenn man die Propellernabe sieht ist es die Saugseite, und der Rahmen ist die Druckseite.


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

da der link nicht so will wie ich hier nochmal:

Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

am sockel vom kühler hab ich auch bereits nachgedacht einen sensor anzubringen. wollte ihn erst zwischen cpu und kühler packen, aber in der gebrauchsanweißung wird dringend davon abgeraten
dann werd ich einen auf die graka, hdd setzen. den letzten könnte ich auch auf den chipsatz packen, oder?


----------



## hBGl (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Du hast ein gutes Mainboard mit vielen Lüfteranschlüssen. Warum steuerst du nicht mit dem Mainboard und dem Tool AXTU?
Schon mal ausprobiert?


----------



## EnergyCross (16. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*



hBGl schrieb:


> Du hast ein gutes Mainboard mit vielen Lüfteranschlüssen. Warum steuerst du nicht mit dem Mainboard und dem Tool AXTU?
> Schon mal ausprobiert?


 

erstens weil ich eine lüftersteuerung hab und zweitens habe ich null programme von meinem mainboard aufm pc. 
ich bin kein overclocker und von daher brauche ich den ganzen (in meinen augen) müll nicht auf meiner platte

ich steuer meine lüfter lieber per hardware als mit software


----------



## hBGl (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Als Overclocker braucht man wirklich keine Programme aber wenn man Lüfter einfach temperaturgestuert regeln möchte ist das Tool richtig gut denke ich. Ich selbst habe das Tool nicht auf dem Rechner aber ich habe mir aber mal ein paar Screenshots angeschaut. So wie es aussieht kann man eine Zieltemperatur einstellen und die Lüfter regeln sich danach.

Um auf das Thema zurückzukommen: Ich würde keinen weiteren Lüfter verbauen.

Und wenn du es trotzdem machst und nicht sicher bist wie du ihn montieren sollst kann ich nur sagen *ausprobieren*. Ich würde mir die 30 Min Arbeit fürs Ein- und Ausbauen gönnen, um herauszufinden welcher Luftstrom optimal ist.

Ich schätze mal, dass es +-0° bringt aber hey  darum gehts eh nicht .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*



EnergyCross schrieb:


> da der link nicht so will wie ich hier nochmal:
> 
> Scythe Kaze Master KM02-BK schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
> 
> ...



Das wäre tödlich dort einen Sensor anzubringen. Es geht ja eher bei den Teilen nicht um exakte Temps sondern eher um Trends. Ich selber habe überhaupt keine Sensoren mehr dran


----------



## EnergyCross (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das wäre tödlich dort einen Sensor anzubringen. Es geht ja eher bei den Teilen nicht um exakte Temps sondern eher um Trends. Ich selber habe überhaupt keine Sensoren mehr dran


 
habe es ja auch gelassen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Wie gesagt postiere die Dinger nach Gusto und so das dort Kühlluft das Ergebnis nicht so stark verfälscht


----------



## EnergyCross (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

hab es jetzt so gemacht:

1. Sensor am Kühlersockel vom Mugen2
2. Sensor aufs PCB der GPU
3. Sensor auf den Chipsatz
4. Sensor auf die Festplatte.

jetzt hab ich das problem, dass die Aufkleber zum befestigen der Sensoren kaum/gar nicht halten. Am Mugen2 hält es ganz gut, aber auf der GPU und am Chipsatz hält das so gut wie gar nicht.
gibts irgendwie tipps/tricks wie man das besser befestigen kann?


Den PC hab ich vor 10 min eingeschaltet und die Temps sind wie folgt:

1. 28.9°C
2. 33.3°C
3. 42.3°C
4. 28.7°C

Alles im normalen Bereich, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Entweder man findet eine Ecke wo man den Fühler einklemmen kann, oder man nimmt ein Stückchen Tesa - Krepp ( Nicht schön aber wenn man es nicht groß wählt geht es ). Ich hätte den Chipsatz eher nicht genommen da dort eh hohe Temperaturen zu erwarten sind und je nach Konstellation eh wenig Luft hinkommt. Jepp die Werte dürften so passen


----------



## EnergyCross (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

werte haben sich jetzt alle etwa um 3-4 grad erhöht. 

könnte ich theoretisch auch meine gtx 570 aufschrauben, und den sensor zwischen der abdeckung und der halterung (keine ahnung wie nennen, siehe bild  ) klemmen?


----------



## Fischer995 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

lass ihn rauspusten. die luft die vorne reingezogen wird , wird nich viel wärmer die paar cm und die geht ja da noch net an wichtiger hardware vorbei. Weil warme luft steigt eh nach oben und wenn se dann gleich rausgeblasen wird dann is es noch besser. Also lüfter nach oben rauspusten lassen


----------



## Crix1990 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Ich steh gerad vor dem gleichen Problem, sieht bei mir fast gleich aus, nur oben sollen jetzt noch zwei 140er rein.


Mal ganz dreist (ja, ich weiß, dass man das eigendlich NIE macht):
Ich hab noch hinten am CPU-Kühler einen (zusätzlichen) 140er.
Der ist nur ca. 3cm vom Gehäuselüfter weg.
Da einer der beiden 140er genau über dem Kühler hängen wird, wärs doch nen versuch wert, von forn und hinten in den Kühler zu ventilieren und nach oben abzusaugen, oder?
Hab mal ne Grafik angehängt. Orange ist der Kühlkörper, grün die Lüfter.


----------



## EnergyCross (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

wird nicht viel bringen einen dritten lüfter an den kühler zu hängen. dann lieber eine gute gehäuselüftung


----------



## Crix1990 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Das mein ich ja:
Ich hab jetzt 2X120 in der Front, 1X120 hinten 140+120 an der CPU und jetzt sollen noch 2X140 oben ins Case, einer davon wird halt nur genau über der CPU (ca 1cm drüber) hängen.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Hey,

schau doch mal hier, da wird der Ideale Luftstrom getestet.
Vieleicht hilft Dir das ja weiter 
gruß


----------



## Crix1990 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Danke, ist auf jeden Fall mal sehr informativ.
Leider wird da meine "Idee" nicht ausprobiert.

Aber oben eher absaugen scheint klar zu sein (wobei da ja anscheinend nicht so der Unterschied zwischen saugen und blasen ist).


----------



## Timewarp2008 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Gerne.Was für nen CPU Kühler hast du denn? Ich hab nen EKL Matterhorn und der ist nach oben und zu den schmaleren seiten geschlossen damit die Luft auch wirklich nur durch den Kühler geht. Also bei mir würde deine idee eh nicht gehen. Die beiden Lüfter würden sich blos gegenseitig anblasen und wahrscheinlich noch nen hitzestau verursachen


----------



## Crix1990 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Ich hab den Prolimatech Megahalems Black Series, der ist ja an den Seiten offen.


----------



## valandil (22. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Dein Szenario ist dabei, jedoch nur "angedeutet" mit der "alle-raus" Variante.

Testen würde ich es allemal, bei meinem Scythe Mugen 2 habe ich, sobald der zweite Noiseblocker da ist, das selbe vor. Allerdings muss dann der obere Lüfter mehr Luft umwälzen als die beiden seitlichen zuführen können, sonst würde sie sich im Kühlkörper stauen.


----------



## Crix1990 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Zusätzlicher Lüfter, wie einbauen?*

Dann müsste ich den 140er an der CPU noch so runterregeln, dass er zusammen mit dem Scythe (der schon geregelt ist), weniger als der 140er im Top zieht.

Ich werds mal probieren, falls mir die Standardconfig noch zu warm ist.
Erstmal hoffe ich, dass Caseking endlich mal liefert, damit ich das am WE einbauen kann.


----------

